

My post on Scaling Lessons Learned from About.me - icecommander
http://www.trueventures.com/blog/2011/04/12/scaling-lessons-learned-from-about-me/

======
kno
About.me a TrueVenture portfolio company? aren't you guys an AOL company now?

~~~
icecommander
We're an AOL company now but I think that wording is reasonable.

